# Super Jet vs Mini Jet



## Runningwolf (Jul 27, 2009)

My wife is always trying to figure out what to get me for Christmas. I am considering hinting towards the Bon Vino Super Jet. Since October 2008 I have made over 13 kits and also five batches from juice. Is it worth the money to get the Super Jet. I haven't been really impressed with the reviews on the mini jet. I have seen them advertised as low as 325.00 and even lower in canada at 279.00. At that price Niagara Falls is only 90 minutes away and would be worth the drive.


----------



## Tom (Jul 27, 2009)

I make200 gallons of wine a year. Half is from Juice from CA, Italy and Chile. The rest is from fresh fruit. I have the mini-jet and am very sastified with it. Remember you need not filter all the wines. I just "polish" (#2 filter)my fruits and whites.

Personally I think the "super jet" is overkill for you.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 27, 2009)

I see. I was giving consideration to price differance and also racking capabilities of it. Thats why I'm asking the experianced. I hate to buy anything now only to find out I need (want) to upgrade a year later.


----------



## Tom (Jul 27, 2009)

last time I looked the Mini was under 200. The filters were cheaper than the super also


----------



## smurfe (Jul 28, 2009)

I am one of those that am not a super fan of the Mini Jet. It does work fine. My issue is it takes much longer to filter a batch than advertised. On average it takes at least 30 minutes with mine. It is also a pain to get it primed at times. I think it may have a pin hole leak on the pump head. I have clamps everywhere else. When I get it finally going it does filter just fine though. 


I have never used a Super Jet so I can't really comment on them. I am sure they work fine. If you filter and bottle numerous batches in a session definitely lean toward the Super Jet. I have to wait between batches whenbottle to let it cool. It is annoying. If I made as much as Tom did I would havean Enlomatic Bottler with filter on it.


----------



## Tom (Jul 28, 2009)

smurfe said:


> I am one of those that am not a super fan of the Mini Jet. It does work fine. My issue is it takes much longer to filter a batch than advertised. On average it takes at least 30 minutes with mine. It is also a pain to get it primed at times. I think it may have a pin hole leak on the pump head. I have clamps everywhere else. When I get it finally going it does filter just fine though.
> 
> 
> I have never used a Super Jet so I can't really comment on them. I am sure they work fine. If you filter and bottle numerous batches in a session definitely lean toward the Super Jet. I have to wait between batches whenbottle to let it cool. It is annoying. If I made as much as Tom did I would havean Enlomatic Bottler with filter on it.


Only problem with my mini is unless you clean the pump it may stick the next time you use it. It happened today when I bottled 5 gallon if my Canadian all juice Ice Wine. All I had to do was remove 4 screws and clean the impeller. It takes me maybe 15+ minutes to filter 6 gallons.


Smurfe, Got a URL on the bottler?


----------



## vcasey (Jul 28, 2009)

Only takes me about 15 min. for 6 gallons with the mini jet as well.
VC


----------



## Dean (Jul 28, 2009)

yep, 15 mins here too. I have a couple of them. Garage sales are the best! Check your local craigslist too. Many people sell these cheap when used.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks Guys, I always respect your comments and advice. Gives me something to think about.


----------



## Frank&Rita (Jul 31, 2009)

After making wine for a few years now I have stopped filtering my wine, if I was going to be in a contest I would but now the Mini-Jet just sits in the closet, it's just another step that takes more time and work, and I'm short on time and tired of working!!


----------



## cpfan (Jul 31, 2009)

runningwolf:


Many of the stores in Niag Falls Ontdo not sell equipment, and you would be best to call them before to make sure that they have the filter in stock. Vineco Wine World in St Catharines (about 15 min from NF) definitely sells equipment and I think they usually have both in stock. You might call them to confirm availability and price. Their web-site is out-of-date, they are now closed Sunday and Monday and holiday weekend Saturdays. I think that Saturday hours are still 9am to 2pm (but I don't usually go on Saturdays). 10% discount on the first Tuesday of the month.


Steve


----------



## u01dtj6 (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm getting my mini-jet filter on Tuesday and cannot wait for it to arrive. The reason why I got one was because just that LITTLE bit of sediment manages its way into bottles somehow... somehow




. So the mini-jet will ensure that it's polished off just fine. I'm very excited!


----------



## bruno (Mar 15, 2010)

Been using my mini jet for about 2 yrs now, love the way it polishes the wines. Smurfe, I too have problems getting it primed - found the best way is to suck on the delivery end until the wine reaches the pump, then it starts up right away.


----------



## RJMehr (Mar 15, 2010)

For the average home winemaker, I think the Mini-Jet is perfect. I looked at the Super-Jet and found it to be just too large for home use. The filters are much more expensive for the Super-Jet. 

I use my Mini-Jet with a #2 filter for polishing my white wines. Takes less then 15 minutes for 6 gallons. I love it.

Robert


----------



## cpfan (Mar 15, 2010)

bruno said:


> Been using my mini jet for about 2 yrs now, love the way it polishes the wines. Smurfe, I too have problems getting it primed - found the best way is to suck on the delivery end until the wine reaches the pump, then it starts up right away.


I remove the short hose from the filter side, start the pump, and then shove the hose back on. Works for me anyway. BTW, I think my MiniJet was bought in 2000.


Steve


----------



## u01dtj6 (May 2, 2010)

Is it possible to rack off wine with the use of the Mini Jet's motor? Would there be issues in doing this if the wine has a bit of sediment?


----------

